# Still finding it hard...



## GSxOwner

Everyone said "it would get easier" but really does it? I still miss my old friend every second of every day  I tend to get horrible "flashbacks" of her last hours...? Really do not like that!


----------



## blehmannwa

I don't know about easier--but it does get further away, not quite as immediate. I would try to avoid "flashbacks", when you have one try to recall better times.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I agree with not quite as immediate..I still miss mine especially my male and it's been 4 years,,kinda makes my heart ache when thinking about him


----------



## pyratemom

Relief is not immediate. I still miss Pyrate after over a year. I look at his pictures and remember the good times we had. Try not to let the flashbacks get you. I still tear up some times when thinking of him but it does get better because at first it was every day, now just sometimes each week.


----------



## doggiedad

cherish every minute you spent with your dog and hold them close to your heart.



GSxOwner said:


> Everyone said "it would get easier" but really does it? I still miss my old friend every second of every day
> 
> >>>>> I tend to get horrible "flashbacks" of her last hours...? Really do not like that!<<<<<


----------



## gsdlover91

It doesn't get easier, but it tends to hurt less as time passes and you accept it and focus on the good stuff. Those flashbacks tend to happen less often as time passes...I still think of my girl after a year, and still cry, and I still get horrible flashbacks of her last hours as well. But I can definitely say they are not everyday like they used to be. It only happens every once in a while, and then I try and remember all the good memories. Just think of the good times you had with your companion, they wouldnt want you to be sad


----------



## GSxOwner

Thank you...it's nice to know I am not the only one that is still upset- the flashback thing scares the life out of me I really can't wait for that to be over. Never knew my memory could be so horribly vivid :| 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar

I still get flashbacks of my boy Ike. He passed in October. I find myself tearing up nearly daily when I think of him. 

You are not alone. I try to remember the good times, and it helps that my friends and coworkers will see something happen and say " hey remember when Ike" it makes it easier to know that he is missed and remembered by so many. 

My biggest issue now is calling my new pup by the wrong name. Every time I do, the room stops, and I tear up. They are different dogs, but so very similar in some ways. But them I rember that he is with me in spirit all the time. The lessons I learned from him will make me a better more patient handler and trainer for my new boy. His legacy will live on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSxOwner

That's true... I really went into owning my second dog with my eyes wide open expecting the teething stage and despite my best efforts sometimes a shoe will get gnawed on but everything can be replaced except the dog so I just laugh it off. I know my old dog would be devastated if she saw me so upset- it's amazing how in tune dogs can be with our emotion. Thank you for your kind words it's nice to know dog people understand.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

It's been 2 years since my puppy died and my heart aches for him to this day. There will always be "the one" that will make your heart cry, and for me that was Odin. He was My dog.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Last Thursday was one year since we lost Daisy. I still tear up at the oddest tiomes. It gets better but some days are a l;ittle worse. I have to say talking about her helps me . We have so many Daisy stories that we could write a series. I have to believe she sent the girls to us cause we were stuck and her lil bro Lucky was really depressed . GSxOwner the memories of end are hard especially when they come out oif nowhere. I was lucky that we were able to let Daisy go rather peacefully even though it was quite unexpected. Do you have folks you can talk too about your friend? You could do a in memory thread or post a ledtter to your girl. You will get alot of support here and it helps. Take care.
Maggi


----------



## Jaders

It's been a year and two months since I lost Hero and I still think about him every day. 
I finally finished this creation in hopes to help my heart be at ease.


----------



## jafo220

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Everyone deals in thier own way and in thier own time. It was almost two yrs before we really moved on but really you never move on. They are always with you. Just try making good memmories far outweigh the bad ones.


----------



## pyratemom

Jaders said:


> It's been a year and two months since I lost Hero and I still think about him every day.
> I finally finished this creation in hopes to help my heart be at ease.


The picture is beautiful. I still think of Pyrate every day and his picture is every where in my house. I still tear up when I read these threads and think of losing him.


----------



## blckwolf59

*Sorry for your loss*

*I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my 15 yr old lab/golden mix last year in Oct, i still bust out & sob sometimes. We had a very special connection, that was the first dog i ever had that ever really read me so well. I am disabled with severe pain & she w/o being taught, picked up things for me when i asked. I agree with everyone on here, it gets easier, does it go away? No, never. I too, keep playing her last moments, as like all things, it couldn't go easy. The vet had put down one of my other dogs once at home, & did a great job. But i had to take Spunky to him this time around & i don't know if it's cuz she was in the car or cuz she had been losing weight & her age (she was incontinent, couldn't get up well or not at all on her own at the end & i cleaned up after & cleaned her literally every day for a year because i didn't want to let her go, & i know that it was really only for me, she was having no kind of life.) Now i feel guilty for that....but anyhow, the vet had to jab her twice, the first one bled, she screamed & i lost it, then when he got it the 2nd time, when she should have been weakening, she pushed up with her front legs & to me, it was like 1 last attempt to NOT leave me. Oh god, i am crying as i write this. It's an image i can't get out of my mind, i miss her so much. So, to answer your question, it will get easier but you will have those awful sad moments & no matter how we try, sometimes the thing we don't want to remember will haunt us. I so want to believe they are somewhere waiting for us, it's the only way i can tolerate life at all. I am a huge animal lover, dogs are my favorite. I had GS dogs in my life growing up in my teen years, great dogs, the one died way too soon (7 yrs old) & he was the goofy, funny one. We all think of him often. We love them all but there are a few that always seem extra special or memorable. But when i get to see my old buddies again, i'm going to lay on the ground & let them lick me, jump on me & i'm going to sob with happy tears. Hang in there, friend....it will get easier. I don't know when you lost your beloved dog but time is irrevelant when it comes to missing them. Hold him in your heart, talk to him, that's what i do still with ones i lost years ago. I hope they are listening. Actually, i've had close brushes with death & this is just my opinion, but i want to believe that my dogs, my angels, are what saved me. (Now i do have an Angel, a pit/lab mix who is what is helping my heart heal but like someone else said, i sometimes call her by my old girl's name). I talk to her sometimes about missing Spunky but i try not to do that often, as i don't want her to be sad. You've got plenty of support here from me & lots of others....again, i am so very sorry for your loss.*


----------



## GSDLover2000

It is so hard to lose a pet. I lost my beagle dog at the age of 17 years old almost a year ago. Every time I think of her I get sad. I am so sorry for your loss, and I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Loneforce

GSxOwner said:


> Everyone said "it would get easier" but really does it? I still miss my old friend every second of every day  I tend to get horrible "flashbacks" of her last hours...? Really do not like that!


 Still to this day I get the same thing over Ginger. It was the most horible thing when I had her PTS. In time it will get easier, but I can tell you, You will never forget your old friend.


----------



## wolfy dog

OMG, so many people go through this. I am so sorry for you. The forum's kind words have helped me very much and hopefully you too. For me it has been just a week. The grinding pain is under control and I can say his name without breaking down. But I cannot afford flash backs or see his grave.
I know it will get easier with time. My first dog died 30 some years ago but not a day goes by or I think of him and the others that passed. 
Soon I will have a conversation with WD's breeder to discuss my option for the next GSD. Just the plan for a new dog, no matter how long the wait, helps a lot.
If there is such a thing as a rainbow bridge it will be a happy place to go to when the time comes.
Wishing you strength and healing.


----------



## huntergreen

woke up from a lazy mid day nap today, for a minute or so i couldn't figure out why kyra wasnt on the floor next to me waiting for me to wake up, the i remembered she was pts over the christmas season.


----------



## GSxOwner

Wow you guys are so kind. I hope all of you too feel better it really is horrible to lose your best friend. I have a 5 month old puppy and whenever she "misbehaves" I am just grateful for every minute I have with her even if it is me chasing her cause she stole my sock. Without her I would probably still be in bed too depressed.

I try to keep happy photos of my pepsi everywhere phone,desktop,wall,online and that has actually been comforting. A few weeks after I lost my peps I went and got a tattoo. It says "Love you forever" which were the last words I got to say to her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi

Time doesn't necessarily heal all wounds. It just helps us live with them.


----------



## TommyB681

It never gets easier losing someone you care about. But try and focus on the good. Instead of the last moments think of all the great moments before that day. After awhile everything wont be as immediate and youll be able to put some pain behind you


----------



## mbussinger166

I can totally relate to how you are feeling GSxOwner. I lost my 9 year old Husky last week very unexpectedly. I don't think I cried as much when my grandmother passed away. It is hard and you will never forget but the sadness will start to lose its grip on you. I still wake up in the morning and look over at his empty bed thinking he'll be there. 

I am blessed with two other dogs that I can honestly say I do appreciate more since my Neo passed.  My thoughts and prayers are with you. God Bless


----------



## South Connie Shepherd

We have had to put down 2 shepherds. Sheba, an all black had cancer that riddled her pelvis and Cinder a bi-color that had severe hip degeneration. It gets easier over time but the memories never go away, which is good. Sheba was a rescued Shepherd and she ended up being the smartest and cleverest dog I have ever owned, almost human in some respects if that doesn't sound too crazy. I miss and think about them every day.


----------



## shepherdmom

I lost my first dog when I was in high school. I still remember the song that was playing on the radio when I heard the news. It still makes me cry so many many years later. I've lost many dogs since that time. Each one takes a piece of my heart with me and there are times when each one seems like it was just yesterday. A scent, a song, anything can trigger the memory. It gets more distant but it never goes away. 

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## trcy

GSxOwner said:


> Everyone said "it would get easier" but really does it? I still miss my old friend every second of every day  I tend to get horrible "flashbacks" of her last hours...? Really do not like that!


It's been a bit over a month since I lost Riley and I don't know if easier is the right word. I think I will always miss him and sometimes the pain is just like the first day I lost him. I also seem to flashback to our last moments together. I cherish those moments, but at the same time they bring the most pain. 

The four days after he passed I fell apart. So, yeah, I'm able to function now, but I think I will always miss him, always doubt every decision I made (even though everyone told me I did what was best for Riley), always wish he was here and always wonder why such a horrible thing had to happen to such a wonderful dog.


----------



## wolfy dog

It has been 2 months since WD died. I still cannot go into the memories of the good times. It still hurts like crazy when I am outside and miss his antics of throwing balls in front of my shovel, broom or whatever I was doing. I see his hair on the spot outside where I brushed him, his bucket of toys is always full (he always scattered them if he got the chance). I am able to walk past his grave and can greet him. 
When I got him I was grieving my old buddy of 14 years and WD helped immensely with that. So my new pup will do this again. 
And yes, it is weird that you cry much more for a dog than for most family members.


----------



## blckwolf59

I don't really think it's weird to cry more for an animal than a human. I think we actually cry just as much or maybe more because in this world, we are taught repeatedly that 'people go to heaven' & some religions say animals don't. I think this gets a lot of us all jumbled up. Myself, i don't believe that. I think we are all a part of creation & that wherever we go, they go. Don't feel bad for crying more for your dog. I think the bond between an animal & a human can be extra special, a tighter bond than a lot of people, because the fact that they can't talk, we have to read their body language, and boy can they read ours. They are so much more in tune with us than people, really. I know this is just my opinion. Not trying to get anyone mad. I couldn't believe any other way, as this is the only thing that even keeps me sane in this crazy, messed-up world. To all of you who recently lost a beloved dog, my heart goes out to you. It is so hard. I try to keep flowers on the graves of all of mine. I talked to the dogs i lost before my last girl Spunky, at their graves. I haven't been to Spunky's grave as much, for some reason, it's harder, but i talk to her a lot. I can still see her so often, & like many of you, i do call my present girl Angel, by the wrong name frequently. Just hang in there, time will help ease it a bit, but it honestly never doesn't hurt, just gets easier.


----------



## GSxOwner

I think you described that perfectly...


----------



## COSprings_John

GSxOwner, I am so sorry for for you loss and totally understand and sympathize. I lost my lifelong companion, Ripley, at age 12, just 8 weeks ago. Though I am a grown man I am grateful my wife came with me when it was time to say farewell lest I doubt I would have been able to stay standing at the vets office. 

Our dogs are truly a part of the family and our hearts. I know that it does get easier but the pain never seems to go away. When I find the tears welling up, remembering my loss, I think back to the good times that Ripley and I have had together and that does seem to help. I know she will be waiting for me and one day we will meet again. 

/hug
John


----------



## sarah1366

I dont think it does as such get easier some of my gsds died 13 years ago sadly since then lost 3 gsds to cancer and always at christmas so that time year I remember and sit and sob my heart out lost my last one 2 years ago amd she was such an angel I now was left with her companion kane he was devastated wouldn't eat and we decided bring another into our home she called romany and shes 18 month old kane adores her the one lesson I learnt was you can never replace the one you lost but you tend to love the next one for its own personality and character 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ubctress

It's been a couple years since we put Chewy down and I still feel sad at times. I have Sam now but it's different... As it should be. I don't think I'll ever truly let him go, he was a big part of my life for so many years. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huntergreen

it does get easier, but the pangs of loss never completely go away. i still miss kyra who left us last christmas. there i others i miss still, which is why i have been dragging my feet on getting another gsd.


----------

